# New lowFODMAP blog from Monash University



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there!

Just to let you know that Monash University just started a blog with updated info on the foods they test for FODMAP content:

http://fodmapmonash.blogspot.be/

Cheers!


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I won't be using the app as I don't have a "smart" phone, just a dumb one but will look at the blog online.


----------

